# Bubu lookin gorgeous



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Well here is my bubu looking gorgeous as always 

Hows he looking guys  the pics look similar but oh well  and they make him look kinda short lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That last pic is a little scarey lol

He looks GREAT though!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNN, is all I can say :thumbsup:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

buffness!!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

awwww why is it scary?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I can see someone has put some work into this fella. I like 'em like that.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

thank you, he is full of himself


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh man he is my favorite bully by far.... he is looking FANTASTIC!!! keep up the good work with him!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

what a stud..looks great.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am bubu hear me roar LOL. He is a good looking dog!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful. He is all "chucked" out. Great looking dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Wootness what do you do to condition him? Bubu is what I would like Peanut to look like evenutally. Peanut is 11 months old and we have only been working on working out for a month so far. I would love to know what I can do for Peanut to look like that.
Bubu looks amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

what is he getting all riled up over? Hes a good lookin boy. I cant wait for next week i think i finally saved enough for the mill...grizz will be conditioned lol. Awesome looking bubu! is it "booboo" or "bubba"? how do you say it my mind is confusing itself lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh Wow.....

He is a great looking guy!!!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

he is so ripped!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

is he yawning or barking in the last pic i feel like lexis always yawning


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow he sure is hansome, great pictures for sure!!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

its booobooo Like hey BOOBOO lol. peanuts mom all I do is walk him, a do some light work on the flirt pole. He eats Evo red meat.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow he looks amazing! I do walks and spring pole and playing fetch and hes on evo red meat too. I hope he looks as good as your bubu


----------



## Kingston83 (Feb 20, 2009)

i like him


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

Like a brick wall with teeth...VERY good looking boy


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

woaa looks like someone carved him out lol


----------

